# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > مبتدی: گزارش ساز و منوی عمودی و افقی،تعیین سطح دسترسی و ....

## kidrock

با سلام و عرض احترام به تمامی اساتید و دوستان گرامی.
بنده بعنوان یک علاقه مند به یادگیری در حال اجرای پروژه ای که به من محول شده هستم.
ایده ها و پروژه های ارائه شده در این تالار واقعاً به من کمک کرده و من وظیفه خودم می دونم که اولاً تشکر کنم از همه عزیزان ثانیاً به محض تکمیل شدن برنامه ان را در اختیار دوستان قرار بدم تا استفاده کنن و اگر هم دوست داشتند در بهینه سازی هرچه بیشتر آن سهیم باشند.
بنده یه سری تصویر از نماهای که در حال حاضر آماده هستند upload میکنم .
منتظر استفاده از نظرات و پیشنهادات شما هستم.
با تشکر سعید

----------


## kidrock

سری دوم تصاویر

----------


## kidrock

سلام مجدد.
با عنایت به اینکه نظرات شما خیلی در پیشبرد و بهینه سازی پروژه سودمنده خواهش می کنک هر موردی که فکر میکنید اعمال بشه بهتر بفرمائید

----------


## abas1388

> سلام مجدد.
> با عنایت به اینکه نظرات شما خیلی در پیشبرد و بهینه سازی پروژه سودمنده خواهش می کنک هر موردی که فکر میکنید اعمال بشه بهتر بفرمائید


با سلام
هرچند از طریق تصویر نمیتوان نظری ارائه نمود ولی به نظر میرسد برنامه تقریباً کاملی است و ابزار هائی خاصی که مورد نیاز بوده در آن بکار برده شده . در تصویر اول منوها بصورت راست چین است . آیا برای اینکار از کامپوننت خاصی استفاده کرده اید یا شما هم مثل نرم افزاری که چند وقت پیش آقای بهرامی تصاویر آن را به نمایش گذاشته بود از یک ابتکار که همانا استفاده از فرم برای درست کردن زیر منو است استفاده کرده اید ؟
موفق باشید

----------


## kidrock

با سلام . احترام. برای منوی Tabluar سمت راست از کامپوننت VLBottunbar 3 و برای منوی های بالای صفحه هم از ترکیب کامند باتن و کمبو باکس استفاده کردم.متاسفانه حجم فايل بيش از 9 مگابايت شده و نميشه اينجا آپلود كرد... ولي اگه تمايل داشته باشيد فكر كنم بشه ايميل كرد

----------


## pmoshir

دوست عزیز برنامه رو میشه دانلود کرد لطفا طرز کد نویسی اون رو در این تاپیک اضافه کنید.با تشکر

----------


## Profesorjd

سلام
همان كامپوننت را آپلود كنيد يك مرحله افتاده‌ايم جلو

----------


## pmoshir

جناب kidrock استفاده از این برنامه مدتها پیش توسط آقای سارمی مطرح شده بود ولی به جایی نرسید. با آموزش کد نویسی در رابطه با منو های عمودی که استفاده کردید مشکل من و بسیاری از دوستان را حل کنید با تشکر

----------


## ali190

با سلام خدمت اساتید
جناب kidrock با تشکر از شما و هزار احسنت به سلیقه بسیار عالی شما
جناب kidrock با توجه به نیت خیر شما یه پیشنهاد داشتم:
شما لینک  کامپوننت VLBottunbar 3 را برای دوستان بگذارید تابچه ها ابتدا در مرحله اول اون کامپوننت رو دانلود کنند.
اما مرحله دوم کار که بسیار مهم و حساس هست مربوط میشه به کدنویسی و نحوه ارتباط برنامه با کامپوننت VLBottunbar 3 که خیلی باید دقیق و بصورت گام به گام باشه و اینکه چطور میشه یک مجموعه و زیر مجموعه از منوهای عمودی رو از ابتدا تعریف کرد(منظورم از ابتدا  یعنی از اول اول از رجیستر کردن این کامپوننت تا انتهای قضیه به همراه فایل نمونه)
با تشکر
فقط یه نکته مهم دیگه:
اینکه لینکی رو که میخواهید جهت استفاده دوستان قرار بدید خیلی مهمه (اینکه اون کامپوننت کار میکنه یا لینک خراب نباشه ، بنظرم برای اینکه تمام این موانع برطرف بشه بهتره شما لطف کنید و کامپوننت VLBottunbar 3 رو توی یه سایت آپلود کنید و لینک مطمئن اون رو در اختیار ما تشنگان اکسس قرار بدید.)
ببخشید سرتون رو درد آوردم
دست تک تک شما بزرگواران را میبوسم.
یاعلی

----------


## kidrock

سلام. از تاخیر پیش امده عذر خواهم . تا همین دیروز درگیر نمایشگاه کامپیوتر مشهد بودم. در رابطه با کامپوننت چشم . حتما اپلود میکنم با طرز استفادش. فعلاً

----------


## niusha_amir

> سلام. از تاخیر پیش امده عذر خواهم . تا همین دیروز درگیر نمایشگاه کامپیوتر مشهد بودم. در رابطه با کامپوننت چشم . حتما اپلود میکنم با طرز استفادش. فعلاً


با سلام 
از هدفی که در پیش گرفتید ممنونم امیدوارم به جامع عمل برسه فقط لطف کنید یک طوری توضیحات رو بنویسید که من کاربر متوسط( نه مبتدیم نه حرفه ای ) هم متوجه بشم 

یک دنیا ممنون ( زکات علم نشر آن است )

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

سلام
لطفا آموزش ساخت منو ها را بدید من خیلی دنبال یک آموزش ساده برای این منو ها هستم.

----------


## dani_p86

با سلام خدمت شما
بنده هم در حال نوشتن پروژه مشابهی با C#‎ هستم و خیلی دنبال منویی مثل منوی سمت راست برنامه شما بودم ولی هر چی گشتم تو اینترنت موفق نشدم همچین چیزی رو پیدا کنم.فقط در دلفی یه همچین چیزی دیده بودم. اگر لطف کنید در مورد منوی مذکور توضیح بفرمایید بسیار به بنده و دوستان محبت کردین

----------


## kidrock

سلام مجدد.

طرز استفاده از كامپوننت VLButtonBar 3.1 رو امروز اپ ميكنم. چون الان محل كارم هستم سورس كامپوننت همرام نيست .فردا حتماً سورس و كد رجيسترش رو اپ ميكنم.

----------


## kidrock

Dani عزيز  سلام.
كامپوننت هاي شركت Viklele جهت طراحي منو ها و بهينه سازي ساختار نرم افزار ها كاربرد دارند. البته الان مدتيه كه دسترسي به سايت شركت امكان پذير نيست (نميدونم چرا )
بهر حال اميدوارم فايل پيوستي پست قبل كمك كنه.

----------


## ali190

با سلام خدمت دوستان و یک سلام ویژه خدمت kidrock
یه درخواست داشتم جناب kidrock :
اینکه اگر میشه این کدها رو در قالب یک فایل اکسس ارائه کنید تا ملموس تر بشه.یعنی شما در سیستم خودتون یک فایل اکسس رو ایجاد کنید و کامپوننت رو داخلش بذارید و کدنویسیهاشو انجام بدید.بعدش  ابتدا فایل اکسس رو برای ما آپ کنید و بعداً کامپوننت را.بعدش که ما کامپوننت رو دانلود کردیم و رجیستر که شد کدها برای قابل فهم تر میشه.
ممنون و متشکر از لطف شما

----------


## kidrock

سلام .همونطور كه قول داده بودم امروز كامپوننت VLbuttonbar 3.1 رو همراه با كد رجيسترش اپ ميكنم. راجع به مثال هم چشم.در اولين فرصتي كه دست بده يه مثال هم تهيه و ارسال ميكنم. ولي با فايل راهنما هم كه بري جلو  خيلي ساده هستش. من يه سال پيش فكر كنم يه پست راجع به همين كامپوننت ديدم ولي فقط معرفي بود.يه خورده ور رفتم باهاش تا فهميدم چي به چي هستش....انشالله كع مفيد فايده باشه واسه همه دوستان.

از اين لينك ميتونيد بسته رو دانلود كنيد. فعلاً

http://www.2shared.com/file/10928386...sourcereg.html

----------


## sadeghpa80

ممنون ازت بابت کامپوننت 
اما فکر کنم رجیسترش یه مشکلی داره .
میشه چک بفرمایید ؟
ممنون

----------


## sadeghpa80

فراموش کردم هر جوری شده یه فایل نمونه بزار تا هم من و هم تمامه بچه ها منتظریم. چون با یه فایل نمونه خیلی بهتر میشه درک کرد و یاد گرفت

----------


## kidrock

با سلام اطلاعات رجيستري چك شد. موردي نداشت.
ولي محض اطمينان با اين هم امتحان كن:

Name:Misty
company: Team HAZE
reg code: 5231A30224EA14151A16
اين هم لينك مثال: 
به رويداد  on load  فرم دقت كنيد .همه چيز مشخص است.
http://www.2shared.com/file/10929710.../personel.html

----------


## kidrock

لازمه بگم مثالي كه اپ كردم درحد توان خودم بود. اگردوستان با استفاده از اين كامپوننت تونستند ايده هاي خودشون رو پياده كنند. لطف كنند و ايده هاشون رو براي من و ساير عزيزان share كنند.

من بعنوان يه تعليم گيرنده دوست دارم چيزي هايي رو كه از دوستان و منابع مختلف ياد گرفتم به اشتراك بذارم، هرچند قريب به اتفاق آنها شايد مسائل جزئي باشند.

موفق باشيد

----------


## abas1388

> با سلام اطلاعات رجیستری چک شد. موردی نداشت.
> ولی محض اطمینان با این هم امتحان کن:
> 
> Name:Misty
> company: Team HAZE
> reg code: 5231A30224EA14151A16
> این هم لینک مثال: 
> به رویداد on load فرم دقت کنید .همه چیز مشخص است.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/10929710.../personel.html


سلام
بنده هم شخصاً از جناب kidrock بخاطر ارائه کامپوننتی که خیلی ها آرزوی داشتن و بهرداری از آن در برنامه هایشان دارند تشکر و قدردانی می کنم .
واما در خصوص نمونه آپلود شده ، اگر اشتباه نکنم در اکسس 2007 تهیه شده ؛ چون بنده فایل personel.accdb را دریافت کردم .اگر اینچنین است از جنابkidrock خواهش می کنم با توجه به اینکه اکثر کاربران با اکسس 2003 کار می کنند فایل فوق را به اکسس 2003 کانورت نمایند .
با تشکر

----------


## kidrock

باز هم سلام.
از همه دوستان ممنون هستم بابت لطفی که نسبت به بنده دارند. من فقط ادای دین کردم به خود شما.در قبال صدها نکته ای که یاد گرفتم. یه نمونه کوچک ارائه دادم.
در خصوص کانورت هم چشم.فقط چون الان همراهم نیست احتمالاً فردا اپ لود کنم.

Gday

----------


## kidrock

نمونه با فرمت 2003
http://www.2shared.com/file/10951830.../personel.html

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

> نمونه با فرمت 2003
> http://www.2shared.com/file/10951830.../personel.html


سلام
ببخشید
اینی که داده اید چه جوری باید استفاده  کرد
آیا باید روی هر سیستمی که می خواهیم برنامه اش رو نصب کنیم؟

----------


## abas1388

> کامپوننت VLBottunbar 3 رو توی یه سایت آپلود کنید


ضمن عرض سلام و تشکر بخاطر آپلود نمودن فایل با فرمت 2003 ، در خصوص آپلود نمودن فایل از طریق سایت یک سؤال دارم که بعلت اینکه مطرح کردن آن در این تاپیک زیاد مناسب به نظر نمی رسد آن را بصورت پیام خصوصی مطرح و برایتان می فرستم .
با تشکر

----------


## ali190

با سلام 
متاسفانه من نمیدونم چطوری میشه توی این برنامه منو و زیر منو ساخت 
من که چند بار سعی کردم این کارو انجا بدم پیغام زیر رو به من داد



اگر میشه دقیقاً توضیح بدین که چطوری میشه این کا رو انجام داد.فرض کنید من تمام منو و زیر منوهای قبلی رو delete کردمو از ابتدا میخوام این کار رو انجام بدم.
ممنونم

----------


## kidrock

پيامي  مورد نظر يعني اينكه شما يك key را براي بيش از يك ايتم تعريف كرده ايد.
دقت كنيد كه هر ايتم يك key منحصر بفرد دارد.

----------


## kidrock

> سلام
> ببخشید
> اینی که داده اید چه جوری باید استفاده کرد
> آیا باید روی هر سیستمی که می خواهیم برنامه اش رو نصب کنیم؟


 
فايل هاي ضميمه شده در پست هاي قبلي را مطالعه بفرمائيد

----------


## mosaArabi

با سلام
با تشکر از آموزش خوب شما. 
دوست محترم kidrock اگه امکان دارد نمونه ارسالی را (مورد خواسته شده در داخل فایل اعلام شده)تکمیل نمایید . البته از كدهاي ارائه شده شما استفاده كردم ولي نتونستن جواب بگيرم
با تشکر

----------


## mahsa.admin

با تشکر از همه دوستان بخصوص kidrock  مشکلی که م نبا این کامپونت پیدا کردم این است بعد چند با استفاد و ویرایش در فرم  پیغام های مکرر ایجاد مشود و بر روی تمام منو های ساخته شد قفل هاشوره زده ایجاد میشود فکر میکنید دلیلش چیست

----------


## niusha_amir

دوباره سلام 
دستگاه رو ریست کردم مشکل حل شد  
ممنون

----------


## kidrock

> با سلام
> با تشکر از آموزش خوب شما. 
> دوست محترم kidrock اگه امکان دارد نمونه ارسالی را (مورد خواسته شده در داخل فایل اعلام شده)تکمیل نمایید . البته از کدهای ارائه شده شما استفاده کردم ولی نتونستن جواب بگیرم
> با تشکر


نمونه ارسالي با توجه به خواسته شما تكميل شد

----------


## kidrock

> با تشکر از همه دوستان بخصوص kidrock مشکلی که م نبا این کامپونت پیدا کردم این است بعد چند با استفاد و ویرایش در فرم پیغام های مکرر ایجاد مشود و بر روی تمام منو های ساخته شد قفل هاشوره زده ایجاد میشود فکر میکنید دلیلش چیست


مسئله خاصي نيست . با اجراي دوباره فايل؛ مورد حل ميشه. احياناً سريع در حالت تعويض مد از Design به View بوده ايد.

----------


## انگوران

دوستان سلام - من تازه وقت كردم كامپوننتي كه دوست عزيزمون kidrock گذاشتن رو تست كنم . چند تا مشكل و سؤال پيش اومده كه انشاءالله عنايت دوستان حلش ميكنه .
1- موقع اجراي فرم حاوي اين كامپوننت در خصوص خريد اون سؤال ميشه .
2- زماني كه روي كامپوننت دابل كليك مي كنم خطاي ران تايم مي ده و همه چي بهم مي ريزه
3- تغيير سايز هم روي گروه و هم دكمه ها تاثير ميذاره و نتونسم مثلاً فقط سايز گروه رو بزرگتر كنم 
4- عكسهاي كنار دكمه ها خيلي ريز ميشه در ضمن دو طرف متن هم نتونستم عكس بذارم .
5- از child نتونستم استفاده كنم ( اينكه تمام فرمها و گزارشاتم در داخل  child و در همين فرم اصلي باز بشن نه در فرمهاي جداگانه )        با سپاس فراوان

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
من از فایل نمونه شما استفاده کردم ، خیلی عالی بود
فقط اولش درباره یک سری OCX ها گیر میده که وجود ندارند
ولی در بقیه موارد به راحتی کار میکرد

----------


## kidrock

سلام. عرض خواهم بابت تاخیر 
1- اگر یه بار uninstall کنید سپس رجیستر کنید حل میشه
2- اگر فرم را باز و بسته کنید مسئله حله... پس از اتمام طراحی این مورد پیش نمیاد
3- و 4- باید با منو ها و امکانات کامپوننت کار کنید تا تنظیمات دلخواهتون رو پیدا کنید
5-
اگر سابفرم شما مثلاً child 1  هست و key  دکمه مورد نظر 2و فرم مورد نظر form1:
:Case 2
me.child 1.sourceobject = form1

----------


## انگوران

ضمن تشكر از دوست خوبم kidrock عزيز ، مورد اول رو هنوز تست نكردم مورد 2 متاسفانه پس از ارائه راهكار جنابعالي باز هم درست نشد براي مورد 3 و 4 يه مقدار وقت گذاشتم و نتيجه نگرفتم و براي مورد پنج تصور من اين بود كه child اكتيو ايكسي شبيه snapshot viewer هست كه گزارش داخل اون باز ميشه . باز هم از لطفتون ممنونم .

----------


## kidrock

سلام مجدد. باز دوباره چند وقتي نبودم. شرمنده.
راجع به سئوالات دوستاي عزيز.  مواردي كه باهاش برخورد كردين در استفاده از اين كامپوننت  با توجه به همون روش هاي كه بيان شده قابل حله و كامپوننت بدون هيچ موردي داره كار ميكنه . موفق باشيد.

----------


## mbr485

با سلام 
خواهش می کنم ازتون که لینک مناسب و درستی ااین کامپوننت VLbuttonbar 3.1 رو اگر کسی داره برام بزار من اینقدر گشتم هنوز پیدا نکردم 
ممنونم از دوستان

----------


## masoud903

با سلام
من این کامپوننت رو میخواستم اما لینکش هم فیلتر شده هم اینکه دیگه پاک شده
کسی داره بذاره ممنون میشم 
چون دوستان حتما قبلا دانلود کردن

----------


## babak123

لینک اعلام شده فیلتر است

----------


## masoud903

من با( ف ی ل ت ر- ش ک ن ) چک کردم اما کلا لینک پاک شده
یکی از دوستان یه محبت کنه اگه داره بذاره

----------


## kidrock

سلام خوبين؟ من الان ديدم پست هاي شما رو . مسافرتم. تا آخر هفته آپلود مي كنم.

----------


## masoud903

آقا ما منتظریما
دستت درد نکنه

----------


## laia56

kidrock عزيز با سلام 
اگر لطف كنيد و پس از آپلود كامپونت مورد درخواست من وديگر دوستان ، اون برنامه خودتان را هم براي بنده ايميل كنيد محبت را در حق ما تمام كرده ايد

----------


## mehdi_fiz

سلام دوستان عزیز
این کامپونت مورد نظر جهت استفاده 
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/download/?dl=http://pardisansoft.persiangig.com/VLButtonBar3.1HowTo.rar
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...urce%26reg.rar
موفق باشید

----------


## reza850101

باسلام لينك  2003 اش كارايي نداره

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام به kidrock عزيز. من اين تاپيك را تازه ديدم. ضمن تشكر دو-سه سوال داشتم:
1 - در اين ابزار ظاهرا راهي براي گذاشتن تصوير روي تكمه سرگروه ها(نه  تكمه زير گروه ها) وجود ندارد. فقط مي شود در پس زمينه تصوير گذاشت.(درضمن رنگ پس زمينه را نمي شود تغيير داد در حاليكه در دمو اين كار انجام شده. مگر تصوير باشد آن رنگ ها) درحاليكه هم روي help و هم روي تصاوير ارسالي kidrock عزيز براي اين تكمه ها تصوير وجود دارد. سرفصل مانند.
2 - در عوض تصاوير روي تكمه زير گروه ها  فاقد تنظيمات براي Stretch  و اين قبيل هستند(ظاهرا فقط روي مد Zoom هستند) در حاليكه در نمونه طور ديگري به نظر مي رسد.
3 - چطور مي شود اندازه تكمه سرگروه ها و اندازه تكمه زير گروه ها را تعيين كرد. در رفرنس مربوطه دو مد وجود دارد كه يكي اتوماتيك و ديگري به يك طول و عرض تعريف شده توسط كاربر حواله شده ولي در هرحال فقط اتوماتيك است.
به نظر مي رسد كه بخشي از كاررا بايد با كدنويسي انجام داد(در كدام رويداد؟)
آيا ممكن است كه از اين ابزار ورژن كاملتري باشد كه فعلا دردسترس ما نيست؟
با تشكر.

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام درضمن دوستان دونمونه پيوست را ملاحظه كنند. قبلا توسط اقاي دستگردي(همشهري همين دوستمان. ظاهرا) در تالار گذاشته شده بود.

----------


## saeed1234n

جناب kidrock  سلام
بیصبرانه منتظر نمونه برنامه اتان هستیم . خیلی زیبا و عالی است .

----------


## pmoshir

با سلام
دوستان در اكسس 2007 چطور فونت و سايز فونت گروه هاي منوي عمودي را تغيير بدم؟؟؟؟

----------


## farshidok

سلام میشه برنامه پرسنلی را یکبار دیگه بزارید ممنون میشم

----------

